# vegetables for plecos



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

what veggies have people had success with feeding plecos?

thx!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

cucumbers and zucchini, but I haven't really tried anything else. And sometimes the pleco seems disinterested... so kind of hit or miss.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had great success feeding zucchini. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

same they seem to love it 
I usually slice them up and line them in wax paper and toss them in the freezer
then then I'm ready to feed it to them I toss it in boiling water for about a min then tie it to a small rock and toss it in
I'll usually leave it in over night and its usually all chewed up by the time I get home


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Melon rinds,pumpkin, broccoli stems sliced thin and various lettuce all work well. I don't usually feed cucumber as it is almost no food value.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Other things include:

Yams and peas.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

wicked! thx guys, i will be trying this out. i appreciate all the feed back!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I know you've got a bristlenose, but I saw you're other thread, so I though I best make it known to you that not all plecos are herbivores, and many require meaty foods. Some also eat wood. Yep.

Everything I would have said is already listed. Except maybe Nori and peapods/beanpods.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

thank you very much Will! i wouldnt have known that they weren't all herbivores! This is why i ask soo many questions! i love this forum!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

in case you decide to delve into the world of plecos.

Plantcatfish.com is one of the best pleco (well actually all catfish) sources online.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

awesome! ty


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

red pepper is a favourite with mine. kale, swiss chard sometime. i usually give them whatevers i have extra from dinner prep


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

i dehydrate a large mixture of zuchinni, sweet potatos, peas, heart of palm, red peppers, naturose powder, spirulina powder, carrots. salmon, you have to steam everything except you boil sweet potatos. 

but I feed alot of zuchini raw, never freeze or boil it as it then clouds the water. and removes alot of nutrients. remember miost of all that all plecos including bristlenose need meat in there diet. so dont be afraid to feed it to them! 

and alway have wood for them to rasp on, all bristlenose dont eat wood but they like the bugs and bacteria that lives in it. they dont need wood, but they seem happier on it!! some larger plecos spiecies do eat wood but BN dont!!!!

thanks

john


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Make sure to slice any zucchini circles so that they are no longer circles or the plecos can get stuck in them with the circle over their gills and suffocate.

There is no need to boil foods for plecos. They can rasp away at a sweet potato just fine.


----------

